# Problem with two eyes open



## gjlama94 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have you tried focusing on the dot, with the target in your peripheral vision versus focusing on the target with the dot in your peripheral vision?


----------



## Colorado_Hunter (Feb 4, 2004)

I used to focus on the dot but my scores have improved a lot by focusing on the target. I haven't tried with both eyes open though.


----------



## shootstr8er (Jan 7, 2014)

I see two arrow tips-coach said that sometimes keeping both eyes open is not an option.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i always say if its not broke dont try to fix it.... but if you must..... try starting at a 10 yard target or  closer , when you master that then move on. i have helped a few with this most say i did all that work for this? most dont notice any big change... but feel free to have at it.:moviecorn


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't hit crap shooting with one eye closed!
Always shot with both open, tried using lens for target and it was terrible !


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you should try a sight blocker.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

mike 66 said:


> you should try a sight blocker.


You can use this as a training aid, or you can use it for the long haul.

http://www.topbowarchery.com/


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

as you are aimng, if you go into double vision, as you describe....simply blink or momentarily close your in-dominant eye. this will automatically give preference to your dominant eye. eventually they will learn to maintain focus correctly. 
one other aspect is to make sure your peep is at the right height and you're not tipping your head, making it difficult for your dominant eye to focus through the peep.


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Could an alignent problem cause this double vision thing. I have the same problem. If the draw length is to long so you are holding your bow ACROSS your body instead of in a straight line maybe were not looking directly behind the peep and that is giving us a false reading so to speak. Its like looking through a crooked peep. Nothing looks lined up even if it is. And when the dominent eye is not getting a clear view the other eye tries to help almost making us cross eyed. What you think?


----------

